# travel questions



## fleetwoodfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey guys I am looking to gain some feedback from you guys on travel tendencies.  I am considering opening up an RV resort in the Tulsa Oklahoma area and have read posts on here for a few months...I Just came across an 84 Fleetwood Wilderness and have become completely obsessed with the lifestyle...Here are my questions..

How often have you traveled through the Tulsa Oklahoma area?


Also, what makes you choose one RV resort over another?



Your imput would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lil Truckr (Mar 25, 2005)

travel questions

Sorry to say I've never been to Tulsa.  It sounds like a great place to visit so maybe in the future.

As to what makes us choose one RV resort over another, the biggest thing we look for is large pull-thru sites, 50 amp electric and full hookups.  Cable is great also, and I've paid extra for it, but it's better if its included in the nightly price.  Ease of access and being clean is also important to us. 

Good luck with your dreams.


----------



## Mallory (Mar 26, 2005)

travel questions

Location, Location, & Location, Cleanliness, Cleanliness
& Cleanliness. Friendliness of the staff running the camp is also important.  If they are not friendly they don't like their job and
theres always a reason for that.
You can tell also by the type of people staying at the camp.
Drive thru before you commit and if it doesn't hit you as the best place ever only book one night.
Casino Magic in Bay St. Louis is the Best Camp I have stayed at so far, but I'm a novice at RVing.
My 25 years+ as a professional in mental health has been an asset to
me in many ways when on the road.
I have not been in the Tulsa area yet.
Good Luck 
Mallory
quote:_Originally posted by fleetwoodfan_

Hey guys I am looking to gain some feedback from you guys on travel tendencies.  I am considering opening up an RV resort in the Tulsa Oklahoma area and have read posts on here for a few months...I Just came across an 84 Fleetwood Wilderness and have become completely obsessed with the lifestyle...Here are my questions..

How often have you traveled through the Tulsa Oklahoma area?


Also, what makes you choose one RV resort over another?



Your imput would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hertig (Mar 28, 2005)

travel questions

I go thru Tulsa every year.  I would probably not stop at a park there, as I think I would have to leave the Tollway and then pay to get back on.  In general, I dislike 'Tollklahoma' because the roads are crappier than many in this country, and cost more than most.

For parks I plan to stop at, I use the book from Passport America (you might want to consider joining them).  For parks stopped at because they are where we decide to stop, I look for signs on the road, with the park close to the freeway with easy access back on.  Other than that, the deciding factors are reasonable price (say $20 per night with only electric hookup), pull throughs long enough for my trailer and truck, and the ability to show up 'late' (at least 9pm).

I generally only stay one night unless I'm at my destination.  For longer stays, I look at the atmosphere, appearance, quietness and amenities.  I've not yet stayed at a place where I had to back in, and hope to avoid it in future.  Shade trees and grass are a big plus.  Price is a big consideration, but since I'd be using Passport America's 1/2 price discount, could be up to $30 or so normally for full hookups.  Cable and telephone/internet would be nice options I'd pay a bit extra for.

Other things I've appreciated at the best places I've been:  Pool & Hot tub, Miniature Golf, good reasonably priced resturant, store with groceries, RV supplies and souveneers, Wood shop and a lake.


----------



## janicenlarry (Mar 30, 2005)

travel questions

Lot of good advice above.  Also, check the existing competition for quality, convenience, rates, cleanliness, etc. :blush:


----------



## fleetwoodfan (Mar 30, 2005)

travel questions

Thanks guys for your help...most of these things will be taken into consideration...The preliminary plans are for 50,30,110amp services,water,sewer,cable,phone and internet...These plans are still a little while off but our experiences and you guys on this board will make this resort different and better than all others...thanks again and keep the suggestions coming


----------

